# Shooting cans at what distance ?



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Cans seem to be my favorite thing to shoot. Dog food cans bean cans soup, cambels soup cans are the toughest I have found. I like to start at about 5 feet and bang it till its outa sight. In a field that might not take long but if you can find a parking lot vacant about the size of a football field its more fun. Every can in the house is a potential target for me so when their empty I clean them and stuff em in a cabinet. Yep its full.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I hang the cans from a string and shoot them. I shoot anywhere from 10 yards to 40 yards. Very fun.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Now this is my kind of fun!!!!!!








Don't know exactly what it is about shootin' cans, but I love it. I guess I love the sound, the dents, the holes and the simplicity. 
I hang them up, I throw them around, I set them up and knock them down, Sam I am, green eggs and ham!!!!!...........sorry got carried away!!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> green eggs and ham!!!!!...........sorry got carried away!!!!


A ham can would make for a sizable target!









I like cans about the size that tomato sauce comes in (the small cans). I eat a ton of hot sauce called El Pato that comes in the same size can, so I save 'em all for targets.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

when me and devan shoot we shoot at anything from cans to old scrap refridgerators. we will shot from a distance of 10 yards to 30 yards


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I practice almost every day on a hanging can (either a coke can or a steel can) in a catch box. I shoot from either 10 or 15 yards, usually both.
Sometimes I set cans on a board and shoot at them. For some reason I can hit them better this way, and I truly do love to see them go flying over my back fence sometimes.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like shooting tin cans too. Tin that is, swimming pools...movie stars... aluminum falls apart too quickly, from 10 to 30 meters, usually hanging from a wire in my catch box.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh yea and Bbasol Shave cream cans that are not so empty and hitting them with a penetrating 3/8 steel ball will sometimes send a stream of shave cream. Very beautiful. And then there are the metal screw top lids now thes I like to suspend from a elastic band in a catch box.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have shot a pop can, starting at 30 feet, 7 times without missing it. It was on a slightly down hill pavement and the seventh hit must have been close to 90 feet. The 8th shot was a miss. When Nell, my wife was shooting, we did a trick where she would shoot a pop can at 30 feet and then I would shoot it while it was in the air. I call this a trick because it was not too hard if timed just right. It was done with ricochet shots. You really had to know the first shooter well to pull this one off, because you both had to shoot at almost the same time. When I would shoot, the can would have not yet left the ground. Nell doesn’t shoot any more because of a bad shoulder and I don’t think I could do this trick with anybody else because of the timing involved. We did several trick shots at exhibition. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have shot a pop can, starting at 30 feet, 7 times without missing it. It was on a slightly down hill pavement and the seventh hit must have been close to 90 feet. The 8th shot was a miss. When Nell, my wife was shooting, we did a trick where she would shoot a pop can at 30 feet and then I would shoot it while it was in the air. I call this a trick because it was not too hard if timed just right. It was done with ricochet shots. You really had to know the first shooter well to pull this one off, because you both had to shoot at almost the same time. When I would shoot, the can would have not yet left the ground. Nell doesn't shoot any more because of a bad shoulder and I don't think I could do this trick with anybody else because of the timing involved. We did several trick shots at exhibition. -- Tex


Boy, I'd like to have seen that!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


>


The GifMaster strikes again!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well,all of us are on the same track because I also love shooting cans! Like Perry said it is the sound, crunch,movement or something ,I just know I love it and if given the opportunity ,will shoot all day and into the night! My favorite are soda cans because after you chew them up,you start aiming at the left over little piece hanging there rather then put a new one on! The piece keeps getting smaller and tougher to hit and that is the fun! GO CANS! Flatband









PS-does Bill(Dayhiker) have a special place where he gets all those great funny things that he puts on after a post-Scott called them Gifs? Very cool Bill!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This is were light beer comes in handy let it sit in the hot sun shake it up real good set it up take a shot and watch the show.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> This is were light beer comes in handy let it sit in the hot sun shake it up real good set it up take a shot and watch the show.


I had a fire the other night and was cleaning up the next morning. I found a full beer and shook it up. Shot it with the dankung. My kids thought it was the best thing ever.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Well,all of us are on the same track because I also love shooting cans! Like Perry said it is the sound, crunch,movement or something ,I just know I love it and if given the opportunity ,will shoot all day and into the night! My favorite are soda cans because after you chew them up,you start aiming at the left over little piece hanging there rather then put a new one on! The piece keeps getting smaller and tougher to hit and that is the fun! GO CANS! Flatband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll open up my vault to y'all. Here ya go: http://s796.photobucket.com/albums/yy242/p1pe09/Emoticons/?start=0


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool and so many ! Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I love shootin' 'em.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

SOMETHING FUNNY>

Over the last few months, the town recycling truck drivers(who pick up cans and plastic have been looking at me funny. The yard has cans hanging from trees and they actually thought it was some sort of Buddhist good luck charm thing going on. "Off course!" I said. We shoot the cans with slingshots to make the gods happy. If you miss, they get very angry. I told them, you must aim for perfection just like in life and in your spiritual growth. Saying this with authority and a straight face works the best. The old lady across the street always tells my other neighbors of strange happenings and loud sounds coming from my property. Luckily no one can see us because of the large trees unless they come on the property.

(And Yes we are Buddhists!)

Love the cans folks! I may have to take up beer drinking as I'm getting sick of chugging down soda.

Aside from cans I also shoot at these electrical box metal covers. they are about 5" x 5" I hang them on a string with a bedsheet behind it.


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I hang the cans from a string and shoot them. I shoot anywhere from 10 yards to 40 yards. Very fun.


Thats exactly what I do. If they are on strings you dont have to keep setting em up.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I just spent a week camping and we hung a bed sheet up between two trees and hung some cans by string. We used some bright colored marbles we got cheep. It was the first time my wife ever shot and she loves it. We must have shot an hour a day. My two girls became very competitive and camp chores were being played for. It was great fun!

A ranger cam into camp to make sure we had a fire permit and saw the shot up cans hanging and said, " How do you shoot the cans without putting holes in the sheet?"














He thought we were shooting handguns! My youngest pulled out her sling shot and showed him what we were doing. He thought it was great and gave it a try. He said he forgot how much fun it was and said he would have to get a slingshot.

Cans are great fun! The sound it makes when you hit them is so rewarding. My wife has a new collection box for us to use them as targets.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> I just spent a week camping and we hung a bed sheet up between two trees and hung some cans by string. We used some bright colored marbles we got cheep. It was the first time my wife ever shot and she loves it. We must have shot an hour a day. My two girls became very competitive and camp chores were being played for. It was great fun!
> 
> A ranger cam into camp to make sure we had a fire permit and saw the shot up cans hanging and said, " How do you shoot the cans without putting holes in the sheet?"
> 
> ...


What great fun to have the whole family involved in wholsome activity. The Ranger just might start packing a shooter.


----------

